# chain smokers and painting ceilings



## toolman65 (Sep 14, 2012)

greetings all.

i have been asked to paint the ceilings in a recently purchased condo. The previous owners were heavy smokers. By that i mean nicotine drips in some corners of the bedroom along with cobwebs at the wall / ceiling junction that were brown from smoke.

The new owner plans to paint the walls himself...and good luck with that.

My question, what would be the best way to minimize the smoke damage? The ceiling has a popcorn finish and has no cracks, water stains or other damage i can see. the unit is about 40 years old.

Ideas?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

toolman65 said:


> My question, what would be the best way to minimize the smoke damage?


Stop fluking smoking!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Shellac then killz then pro marr 200


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Shellac then killz then pro marr 200


Why shellac and Kilz? Kilz is shellac. At least the Kilz I use says white pigmented shellac on the can. I do agree that shellac is the best way to seal smoke damage.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

toolman65 said:


> greetings all.
> 
> i have been asked to paint the ceilings in a recently purchased condo. The previous owners were heavy smokers. By that i mean nicotine drips in some corners of the bedroom along with cobwebs at the wall / ceiling junction that were brown from smoke.
> 
> ...


I've ran into this before. Two coats of Kilz oil and top coat with your favorite brand of interior paint. :thumbsup:
Check this thread out->http://www.contractortalk.com/f26/nicotine-before-after-photos-85136/


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Ran into this many times, two coats of Kilz and one top coat.
Wash walls with TSP cleaner before painting.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ohio painter said:


> Ran into this many times, two coats of Kilz and one top coat.
> Wash walls with TSP cleaner before painting.


Bingo, this is the most important part.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

The accoustic will have to be lightly blown or vaccumed and sprayed or scraped and reshot with new accoustic after atleast 2 coats of sealeing primer

As for walls clean them with 409 commercial , spray on ( I use a deck sprayer) and when the crud starts running down the wall hit it with a large carwash sponge and hot water. then a final hot water rinse. even if its not a smokers place I still wash the walls. Only takes a few minutes but gives me alot of peace of mind.

As for working.....My Dad smoked 2 packs a day , the walls in his cabin were once white but after 20 years they were light brown. I sprayed and let set then resprayed and washed 5 mins later. took 2 times but the walls are now country white


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

wrap up good if you use TSP as its gonna rain nicotine big time. we had to do 3 aplications of the stuff on our house before its stop coming off in thick brown globs.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> Why shellac and Kilz? Kilz is shellac. At least the Kilz I use says white pigmented shellac on the can. I do agree that shellac is the best way to seal smoke damage.


Because while your killz may have shellac in it does not have has much shellac as shellac does. Since shellac is what we use to cover smoking stains this is an approach we have used. Then since shellac isnt really a great primer we use the killz to eliminate any remaining staining and prep the surface for painting. I also agree the key is a good scrubbing the day before its painted.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

buy a big can of gas and invite the chain smoker in for a few puffs, what a waste of good paint, burn it and rebuild I say.:laughing:


----------



## JLC (Jul 11, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I've ran into this before. Two coats of Kilz oil and top coat with your favorite brand of interior paint. :thumbsup:
> Check this thread out->http://www.contractortalk.com/f26/nicotine-before-after-photos-85136/


I did a job in 2009 where the guy smoked for 30 years in the home. The home was painted when it was built (1963). It took 5 coats of oil Kilz on the ceilings and walls and 2 coats of finish. Also did one that has not been painted in 23 years. Same thing - but 3 coats of oil Kilz. 

I take my smoking outside and have for 20 years now!!!!!


----------

